# Programar walky ICOM IC-H16T



## enganchon (Ene 6, 2007)

HOLA desearia que alguien me dijese como podria reprogramar las frecuencias de el walky ICOM IC-H16T,es de VHF,gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 7, 2007)

Hola ,te mando información sobre lo que pides ,espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo
http://ham.dmz.ro/icom/
http://www.mods.dk/index.php?RadioRec=icom


----------



## alfotron (Feb 3, 2007)

enganchon dijo:
			
		

> HOLA desearia que alguien me dijese como podria reprogramar las frecuencias de el walky ICOM IC-H16T,es de VHF,gracias


hola, para cambiar de frecuencias un H16T primero debes de entrar en el modo de programacion (hay varias versiones te dare la mas corriente) es marcar con el teclado el codigo 19999999480 (uno siete nueves cuatrocientos ochenta) y si es correcto aparecera en la pantalla la palabra "dealer" entonces se presiona el boton "CH" para introducir el numero de canal que deseas cambiar de frecuencia, una vez introducido el numero de canal (dos digitos vuelve a "dealer" entonces presiona "SET" y te preguntara la frecuencia de recepcion, una vez entrada tienes que entrar la frecuencia de transmision y entonces vuelve a "dealer" si no tienes que programar mas nada lo apagas y sale de el modo de programacion y ya tendras cambiada las frecuencias de ese canal.


----------



## ocepepe (Sep 19, 2007)

Hola, tengo un Icom IC-H16TN y no hay forma de programarlo, incluso quitando el famoso puente J701 / P701.

La secuencia 19999999480 tampoco me vale.

¿Podría alguien ayudarme?

Gracias por adelantado.

Pepe


----------

